# Driveline Vibration



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Customer complained of driveline vibration after hitting a matress on the road.

Drove 30 miles to dealer and this is what they found (and he only stopped cause the vehicle ran out of fuel from wearing a hole in the fuel tank).


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

holly be-jesus...lol that is something


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HOLY MOTHER !!

that's gonna take a while to cut off!! he's got every spring in the matress wound up around!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Lol 

I love stupid ppl. They make me laugh


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

WoW.... Thats all I can say


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

For those of you who haven't seen it, that is exactly what a crab trap looks like when you run it over with your boat. Only it is wrapped around your prop, and you are way back in the marsh. Oh and you have no tools to cut it off, and it is getting dark, the mosquito's are getting bad, and the tide is going out.:thinking:

Ask me how I know so much about this...:aargh4:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW, that looks fun


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea crabtraps and outboards dont mix


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> yea crabtraps and outboards dont mix


Oh...so you've been there...I thought I was the only idiot in South LA.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have been there too,it aint much better with a mud motor


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

God Bless ya brotha


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL thats crazy


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah well crab traps in a prop on the shrimp boat ain't fun either. at least on an outboard you can trim it up and work on it.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well u need to thank the cork dodgers that cut the tangle up in them a drag the traps into shallow water and cut them off and just dump them there, azzholzs all the way


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

seen something close to that when i was in high school me and some of my friends had a hay bailing business got bailing twien wrapped around the drive shaft of our haul truck talk about a pain in the ars....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

wouldn't he have heard something slapping around? we used to tie the heavy duty tie straps the real big ones used for heating and air on other employees drive shafts and it would make all kinds of noise and it was only one piece of plastic i cant imagine the sound that was making


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

also can use rocks inside a hub cap will drive folks crazy


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

zip ties on drive shaft. instawin


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Y'all know those guys in the picture are goin wtf and where the **** are we gonna start....


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

MeanGreen198 said:


> Y'all know those guys in the picture are goin wtf and where the **** are we gonna start....


That is hilarious....:thinking:


----------

